# First 3 people...



## Icrazyaboutu

heres me and Dozer! I am so excited!!


----------



## Plains Drifter

Here's Lilly! How exciting!


----------



## chevaliernr

Take your pick"


----------



## Equusketch

ok, Icrazyaboutu, here is the drawing of you and Dozer.


----------



## Domino13011

That is SO cool. I love it


----------



## Dressage10135

Ahh how about the first 4?!?!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

OMG! Thank you so much!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Can you change the format so I can put it in my computer?


----------



## APHA MOMMA

Grrrr..... Why must I ALWAYS be too late for a drawing of my horse.  Oh well maybe some other time! *sighs* You have the more BEAUTIFUL drawings by the way.


----------



## jadeewood

ohh, too late


----------



## Plains Drifter

Gorgeous sketch Liz!


----------



## Equusketch

Plains Drifter, Here is your drawing of Lilly. I thought it would be cool to post the drawing as a rough sketch and then again after blending for comparison. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Plains Drifter

Oh wow! Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you! You do LOVELY work!


----------



## Equusketch

I haven't forgotten about this thread, I promise. I had some last minute things pop up on Sunday and was unable to get to the 3rd drawing, but I just did the outline and plan to finish it tonight. I will most likely do the 4th picture some time this week as well.

I may just keep this thread open and if more people would like to post pictures of their horses, I'll get around to it as I have time.


----------



## Domino13011

If you arent to busy could you do one for me?


----------



## Domino13011

If you can heres a picture:lol:


----------



## Equusketch

Chevaliernr, Here is the drawing of your stunning horse. I thought this was the perfect subject with which to practice extreme shadows and highlights. I literally tried to draw exactly what I saw as people have advised me to do in the past. I didn't do any blending at all because quite frankly I think it turned out pretty good as is. However, if you would like me to blend it, I can certainly go back and do that. Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## Gidji

Wow, your drawings are amazing. You should make people pay for these


----------



## Plains Drifter

They definately are amazing! Specially the last one. Love the movement!!


----------



## jxclass19

If you do get time. Could you please do mine :]


----------



## chevaliernr

It's gorgeous! I like it the way it is.


----------



## Equusketch

Dressage10135, here is a colored pencil drawing of your horse. As a general rule I HATE drawing backgrounds with a passion, so I apologize for the rushed effort on the barn. I also don't like how my scanner produces images of colored pencil drawings, but anyway, here ya go.


----------



## APHA MOMMA

Liz, I just have to say your talent is so beautiful. I know I am late, and I know drawings take time, but if by some chance when you find yourself done with other's drawings and if and only if you are not busy and if you don't mind, could you possibly please draw a picture of Scout for me.

This horse is my world, and I love him so dearly. I would really love a picture so i could hang it up in my 2 yr old daughters room because she also loves him. It is so cute how she says his name everytime she sees him. Thanks. If not, that is totally fine and I understand.


----------



## Dressage10135

Oh my gosh that is beautiful!! Thank you so much for doing that!! Is there any way I could pay you for the original?


----------



## Equusketch

Dressage10135 said:


> Oh my gosh that is beautiful!! Thank you so much for doing that!! Is there any way I could pay you for the original?


 
Yes, you can definately buy the original!!! I am actually donating 50% of money I earn right now for drawings to a horse rescue (arabianrescuemission.org) to pay off the vet bills for a nursemare filly named Nikki who is fighting for her life right now. I normally charge more for commissioned drawings, but I am asking $35 if shipped standard mail and $45 if shipped UPS. These drawings are almost the same quality as the commissioned drawings I spend more time on. If anybody would like to inquire about a commissioned drawing, PM me.


----------



## Equusketch

Domino13011, here is the drawing of your cute paint


----------



## thunderhooves

ok. here is the pic like you said. by te way, her tail is all white with some black in the middle.


----------



## toadflax

I really like these last two pencil drawings particularly, Liz, the little bit of edginess you get without the blending, it's almost more 'horsey,' I don't know. Great stuff anyway.


----------



## Equusketch

jxclass19. here is the drawing of your horse. I decided to go back to a good old #2 pencil for this one. Enjoy!


----------



## RoCru

Wow, you've got to be so proud. You have an amazing talent! I can draw horses, but nothing as detailed as yours! I would LOVE to have a drawing of Sundance, if at all possible. I hope you have time to...I'd appreciate it very much! Sundance is my dream horse, and I'm quite proud of him, so I too would love to have a drawing to print and frame....

*I brightened it abit so you could see his face alittle better...*


----------



## cheply

Wow I'm really impressed by your pic of the draft (the first one)

I would never choose to draw that picture, because of the lack of detail and lighting and the uninterestingness of the photo (no offence Icrazyaboutu... Your horse is gorgeous. Its just the photo is just of him standing... y'know )

... Yet you manage to make a great portrait out of it! How!?! haha. I suppose by using colour.. which is something I don't do. But still! lol.


----------



## jxclass19

Thank you :]


----------



## Velvetgrace

You are good! If you have a chance, I submitted one


----------



## Equusketch

Wow, I am getting alot of paint pics...cool. 

Anyway, I still intend to get around to everyone's drawings, but I am in the final few weeks of wedding planning and I am hoping to get a few commissions soon. I am going to do my first mastiff drawing for a mastiff rescue. Wish me luck. I also advertised my artwork at a horse show over the weekend to raise money for a horse rescue and several people approached me about it. Commissioned drawings do take priority,but I'll continue to plug away at this thread as time permits. 

Stay tuned...


----------



## APHA MOMMA

I bet you will do wonderful on the mastiff drawing. You are absolutely amazing as it is!! That is so awesome that you help out rescue's with your pictures. Thank you.


----------



## Equusketch

APHA MAMMA, here is the drawing I did of your super cute horse. I took a bit of a gamble on this one because I was working with materials I have never used before, a #2 mechanical pencil, kneaded eraser, and one of those blending tip thingies. All I can say is, where have they been all my life!!! I got the mechanical pencil Idea from toadflax, so thak you for that!!! I can only hope to improve as I gain more practice. Because I am completely self-taught, I rely on advice from people who know more about technique than I do. 

Anyway, here is the drawing. I actually think it is one of my best to date.


----------



## dancehabit7

Okay, If you totally cant do this I really understand because there are a lot of photos for you to do.. but if you can I would be VERY greatful. It's a photo of one of my old ponies Danny. If you get time to do it that would be great, but if you can't.. Not to worry about it!

Here it is:

(i'm just going to re-size it.. its a little big.)


----------



## dancehabit7

Sorry It wouldn't let me put it onto that post so here it is:


----------



## APHA MOMMA

Omg Liz, I just want to cry! Is there anyway I can buy that drawing or donate money or something? And you could ship it to me. I mean, I can easily copy and paste the picture of course, but Scout is almost my life, he truly means alot to me and is a blessing in my life and it would be the world to have his actual drawing or a canvas or something of him. Just let me know a price if it is possible. You can PM if you want. 

I just want to thank you so so so much. When I seen this drawing I got all teary eyed and I want to hang his picture up in my living room!! You are the best Liz, I don't know how I can ever thank you.


----------



## toadflax

Hi, Liz, another success I see--I love his roached mane, you got it perfectly. Your drawings do keep getting stronger and stronger. Plus they're always anyway so balanced and natural looking.
So you like the new stuff? What did you think of working with the eraser?
Just fyi, I don't know if you know but art supply places sell a variety of mechanical pencils with a variety of lead thickness and hardness, and they aren't expensive items so you can easily keep a few pencils going with different leads.


----------



## Equusketch

APHA MOMMA said:


> Omg Liz, I just want to cry! Is there anyway I can buy that drawing or donate money or something? And you could ship it to me. I mean, I can easily copy and paste the picture of course, but Scout is almost my life, he truly means alot to me and is a blessing in my life and it would be the world to have his actual drawing or a canvas or something of him. Just let me know a price if it is possible. You can PM if you want.
> 
> I just want to thank you so so so much. When I seen this drawing I got all teary eyed and I want to hang his picture up in my living room!! You are the best Liz, I don't know how I can ever thank you.


 
Yes, absolutely you can buy the original. I am doing a special 50% donation to my friend's horse rescue in NJ. Se has a VERY sick nurse mare filly that is racking up huge vet bills. I have already sent my own donation ahead of time, so the first few drawings will off set that donation, but every drawing there after, I will go back to 50%. The filly's name is Nikki. There is a link to her story on the web site arabianrescuemission.org. 

I normally charge $50 for 8 x 10 graphites, but because these aren;t technically commissions and I am mostly doing these drawings for practice. I am only asking $35 (however, the one of Scout is seriously one of my best full body shots so far). I'll PM you my info and payment/shipping methods. 

Oh yeah, and toadflax...so excited about the kneaded eraser and the mechanical pencils. First chance I get I am heading to the art supply store to look at different mechanical pencil leads.


----------



## Equusketch

here is the web site specifically for Nikki so ya'll can read about her background and struggle to live. It's pretty aweful. There are lots of pics of her as well, but warning, many of them are graphic. 

ever after hallelujah - a rescue story

I was blessed to have had the opportunity to travel out to NJ last month to see this horse rescue and meet Nikki personally. 

If anyone would like to buy the originals of any of the drawings I have done in here for $35 or would like to schedule a commissioned drawing, let me know. I am trying to raise as much money as I can to save this filly.


----------



## kchfuller

i want one but i'll PM you


----------



## IheartPheobe

Any way you could do Rupert or Gonzo? Going up Saturday and I'm gonna snap a pic or two. .:]


----------



## CJ82Sky

oh ty liz for the donations and supporting little nikki and posting a link to her blog!!! i haven't been in here in forever but just posted some updates in horse health  thanks - and the drawings are all great!!!


----------



## Equusketch

CJ82Sky said:


> oh ty liz for the donations and supporting little nikki and posting a link to her blog!!! i haven't been in here in forever but just posted some updates in horse health  thanks - and the drawings are all great!!!


 
omg CJ, anything to help Nikki (and all your other rescues ). I seriously fell head over heels in love with her when I met her last month.


----------



## Equusketch

thunderhooves. Here is the sketch I just did of your horse. I tried something out called a "sketch stick". I have no idea what it is,but it came with a pencil set I bought and it was with the charcoal pencils, so it must be charcoal like. One of these days I will brave the charcoal pencils. 

Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

Oh! Do You Want To Draw A Pic For Me Please
Il Put Up A Few And You Can Decide Which Oones YOu Want!
THank YOu


----------



## toadflax

Don't know myself what a sketch stick is, Liz, but you sure made it work for you. This is lovely, and an unusual angle to the head that you handled really well..


----------



## Plains Drifter

Gorgeous sketch again Liz!


----------



## libbybinger

Your work is absolutely amazing


----------



## Equusketch

RoCru, here is the drawing I did of your paint. Once again, I used just a mechanical pencil. I am really liking this mechanical pencil thing, something I never would have thought of on my own. Thank you toadflax!!!


----------



## toadflax

You're welcome, especially as you are doing so great with it, and aren't pintos & paints FUN?!


----------



## BerkleysTops

Hi Liz,

Don't know if you remember me but you should put up the beautiful drawing you did of my Berkley that I commissioned from you so everyone can see what you do with some color ~ I just love it!!


----------



## Equusketch

BerkleysTops said:


> Hi Liz,
> 
> Don't know if you remember me but you should put up the beautiful drawing you did of my Berkley that I commissioned from you so everyone can see what you do with some color ~ I just love it!!


 
Of course I remember drawing Berkley for you. I still think this is one of my best colored pencil drawings so far.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

WOW! That Picture Is Unreal!!!


----------



## kchfuller

wow that is amazing!


----------



## BerkleysTops

Liz Norris said:


> Of course I remember drawing Berkley for you. I still think this is one of my best colored pencil drawings so far.


 
You have a wonderful talent and I know the future holds great things for you. I am so proud to have this drawing and I just love it ~ it captures him beautifully!


----------



## Sunny06

Liz Norris owes me a new key board! Because I drooled all over it 

You are SO good :]


----------



## thunderhooves

that is so beautiful! We may buy it!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Poo. I want one  Such amazing work...


----------



## jadeewood

wow.

<<too short>>


----------



## jadeewood

liz, would you do a free pencil sketch of my horse?


----------



## JustDressageIt

jadeewood said:


> liz, would you do a free pencil sketch of my horse?


I'm sorry Liz, I'm jumping in here... Liz is an amazing artist who seems to do free work when she feels like it, and when SHE; I don't think it's fair to ask her to do something for free unless SHE offers it, it's kind of rude. She's a very talented artist!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

JustDressageIt said:


> I'm sorry Liz, I'm jumping in here... Liz is an amazing artist who seems to do free work when she feels like it, and when SHE; I don't think it's fair to ask her to do something for free unless SHE offers it, it's kind of rude. She's a very talented artist!


Em This Thread Is Kinda About Her Doing Free Art
I Agree Shes Amazing


----------



## jadeewood

i didnt mean to seem rode. dont want to come across that way

liz your amazing. (as you already know through my pm, lol.)


----------



## Equusketch

I "am" actually doing free sketches in here as time permits. Of course anybody is welcome to buy the originals if they want to for $35. I also do commissiond drawings for more money that I spend more time on and provide extra services such as special requests and sending an image of the rough sketch so the person can request modifications before I begin shading. I am mostly doing the sketches in here for fun when I am bored and to practice with new materials and techniques. I am flattered ya'll like art so much. It brings me a lot of joy to hear responses from people after I have drawn their horse. 

Now, commissioned drawings ALWAYS come first, so if anyone would like to schedule one, PM me for details. Also, anyone interested in buying one of the sketches I have done in here PM me.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Sorry Liz, I meant no offense... I just think that you are absolutely wonderful for offering free sketches, and well... I'm a stickler for old-fashioned manners. 
Again, I apologize, it was not my place to say anything


----------



## Equusketch

JustDressageIt said:


> Sorry Liz, I meant no offense... I just think that you are absolutely wonderful for offering free sketches, and well... I'm a stickler for old-fashioned manners.
> Again, I apologize, it was not my place to say anything


 
Lol, no worries!!!


----------



## jademansell

hello as you can see my name is jade, i was wonderin out of kindness if you could do a sketch of my horse for me please? 
x 

if so heres the picture 










dont worry if you cant it was just a wonderful opportunity 
x


----------



## Equusketch

dancehabit7, here is the drawing I did of you and your horse. As a general rule I SUCK at drawing people and although I kept the drawing of you simple, I do think it is one of the closest "likenesses" of "you" compared to other human drawings I usually do, where the person I draw looks nothing like the photo.


----------



## SFMoneyMarket

Hello Liz! Your drawings are absolutely stunning! If you have the time, I would love one done of Mark.
If you choose this one, he actually has 2 front socks. He was muddy =P


----------



## Equusketch

Just a heads up everybody. I am leaving for my honeymoon this Thursday and won't be back until th 12th. If anybody wants to PM me about buying drawings, I won't get them until I get back, but I promise to pick up where I left off in here pending new commissions.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Liz Norris said:


> Just a heads up everybody. I am leaving for my honeymoon this Thursday and won't be back until th 12th. If anybody wants to PM me about buying drawings, I won't get them until I get back, but I promise to pick up where I left off in here pending new commissions.


Oh, congratulations!! Enjoy your honeymoon!!


----------



## RoCru

Thank you sooooo much! Your work is amazing!!!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

Liz Norris said:


> Just a heads up everybody. I am leaving for my honeymoon this Thursday and won't be back until th 12th. If anybody wants to PM me about buying drawings, I won't get them until I get back, but I promise to pick up where I left off in here pending new commissions.


Oh Congrats!


----------



## kchfuller

Congrats Liz! We want to see wedding pics


----------



## jadeewood

congratss.


----------



## jadeewood

liz, when you get back from your honey moon could you draw a picture of my coloured please, have alook throught this albulm and choose one best for you. apache pictures by jadecoralwood - Photobucket


thanks in advance jade


----------



## dancehabit7

Your drawings are incredible! I can't describe with words how grateful I am you drew that for me. Thank you SO much!!! Really, you are a very kind person  And have a great time on your honeymoon


----------



## Equusketch

Just bumping up this thread so I can get going on more drawings. 
Velvetgrace. I noticed the other day that I skipped over your pic on accident. I actually started working on it during my lunch break. I will post it when I finish it. Hopefully I will remember to bring it home...lol.


----------



## AnnaLover

Oh my gosh, you are an incredible artist!!!! I know you have lots of pics to work on but if you had time for my mare I would be overjoyed!!!! Her name is Anna


----------



## Plains Drifter

Here is my little palomino filly:


----------



## AnnaLover

I got some much better pics of my girly this morning! My favorite is her arching her neck and sniffing the paint horse.  I'm hoping these will be easier to work with!


----------



## Equusketch

XLaurenOscarX, here is the sketch I did of your horse. 

I decided to change things up a bit and draw your horse with a ball point pen, something I haven't done in a while. 

I also loved his head in the under saddle pic, so I drew just his head. 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Plains Drifter

You are SOOO talented!!! I love every piece of work you do!


----------



## Equusketch

Velvetgrace, sorry it has taken me so long to post the pic of your horses. I worked on the drawing during my lunch break at work and keep forgetting to bring it home. While I was thinking about it, I got a pic of it on my cell phone. Not a good quality image, but at least you finally get to see it...lol.


----------



## Equusketch

Plains Drifter said:


> You are SOOO talented!!! I love every piece of work you do!


your drawing is next


----------



## JustDressageIt

WOW stunning!! You are amazingly talented!!

If you ever have time and want to do Denny... here are lots of pictures:
Denny Album 2 pictures by alixisthebest - Photobucket


----------



## midwestgirl89

Liz~
The drawing you did for XLaurenOscarX is absolutely STUNNING! I love it! I'm a tad apprehensive to draw with ballpoint pen...I love my eraser too much =)


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH For My Pic Of Oscar!! Its Amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing!! Sorry For not Replying For A While I Didnt Realise It Was Done! Its Amaaaaaazing! Thanks Sooooooooooooooooooooo Much!!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

I Just Showed My Dad And He Cant Believe Someone Drew It! Its Unreal!! Thank YOu Sooooooooo Much!


----------



## Domino13011

Im so sorry i forgot to check the post! but thank you so much i love the picture!!!


----------



## Equusketch

Wow, I guess I had better start PMing people when I have finished their sketch. Sorry ya'll!


----------



## Domino13011

Do you draw pictures of dogs?? If you do would you mind drawing me one?


----------



## Domino13011

if you cant its ok. but if you can thank you!


----------



## equus717

I was wondering if you could do a pic of Caddo my pinto. He is a month old in this pic. Only if you have time to do him. He is my baby out of a mare that I used to own. He is her last foal and out of my bf stud. I love him to death he will be shown on the pinto circuit and then he will teach my boys to ride a different horse other than the one they ride right now Cutter.


----------



## Equusketch

Plains drifter, here is the drawing of your cute filly. I drew this with a 2B and F pencil (first time using an F pencil) because of her light color. Enjoy!


----------



## Plains Drifter

She's stunning Liz!! You have the most amazing talent!!!!


----------



## jadeewood

wow. im so looking forward to mine


----------



## jackieebitu

hey,
i was wondering if you could draw me one? 
heres a picture.








hope its ok! 
thanks


----------



## SFMoneyMarket

cant wait for mine =] your so good.


----------



## juneau

wow your really good! I would love to have one!!! I got a really funny pic too lol. thats if you have time


----------



## juneau

here the pic


----------



## Equusketch

ok, so I know I am going way out of order here, but I was working on a commission last night and needed to put the pencil down for a bit. I still wanted to draw, but with no pressure. I have an uber old and probably cheap set of oil pastels someone gave me years ago and I wanted to give em a shot. For some reason one of the pics JustDressageIt left for me on her link looked like a good subject to practice with colors, so I picked that one. I got really frustrated with how thick the pastels were and how it was impossible to work on detail like I am used to, so I abandoned my usual style and just scribbled away like a 5 year old would do and just have fun with the colors. I think yall would agree "vibrant" is an understatement for this drawing. I could have toned down the colors a bit, but ya'll have no idea how much layering I did just to get this effect.


----------



## JustDressageIt

WOW. You have amazing talent whether it's a ballpoint pen or chunky pastels (I hate working with pastels!!) I LOVE the vibrant colors!! Stunning!! 
Really honestly wish I could say more but I'm speechless!


----------



## Angelhorsegirl

Can you do one of my profile picture?


----------



## kchfuller

so pretty!


----------



## toadflax

Oh, that's really cool, and you didn't need to tone down the colors--I love how they pop out and make the picture come really alive.


----------



## Equusketch

Jademansell, here is the drawing I did of your horse. No offence, but because the image was small and blurry, it was hard to see a lot of detail,so I had to improvise quite a bit. What I did like about the image though was a perfect opportunity to try out charcoal, a medium I have never used before. I can definately use quite a bit more practice before I start doing commissions with charcoal pencil, but the potential is there. Definately a medium I want to persue. 

Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## MaloreyAnimal

Wow! You are amazing! I envy your skill!

I'd love one of Penny Pony!


----------



## GandRPaints

Was wondering if you could do my mare for me? I was also wondering if you took paypal for the portraits? What size do you do them in? Id love to have one to hang on my wall of her.


----------



## jadeewood

wow, im so excitted. only 1 more in front of me


----------



## Angelhorsegirl

Can you draw Cody for me? He is going to be sold soon and I will miss him so much! :'(








_This is one of my friend's, Kayla riding my pony, Cody. He is a 14.3hh Buckskin Mustang Gelding! Isn't he gorgeous?_


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

Those are incredible! When you get all caught up and if you are still interested in drawing more pics I would love it if you could do a drawing of Splash. Dont feel like you have to and I dont want to rush you. You are very talented!


----------



## APHA MOMMA

Hello I was wondering if you could do one of Halo, she truly means alot to me. I know you have tons and tons to do and if you can't get around to it I totally understand. Just pick which picture you prefer and I hope that her being a Perlino won't be too difficult. I would LOVE to see what you can come up with for her. Thank you so much.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Another fine work of art! Great turnout, considering the source!! I'm terribly impressed.


----------



## gogirl46

Hello Liz, your drawings are fantbaulous and I would love it if you drew a picture of me from ten years ago -gasp-









http://i34.tinypic.com/jf9rv5.png

Its me and the pony is Buddy. I was such a chubby little kid...


----------



## mudypony

I would love a drawing of my boy. You are amazingly talented! Here are a few pics to choose from...










or one of these without the rider and tack


----------



## Iluvjunior

Hey you are awesome! When you have time can you draw my boy Junior for me?






Take your pick!


----------



## Equusketch

SFMoneyMarket, here is a REALLY crappy picture of the drawing I did of your horse. I took the picture on my cell phone and it came out really blurry. I did the drawing during my lunch break at work and had a feeling I might leave it there, which I did..lol. Here is a sneak peak of the drawing and I will "try" to bring the original home with me so I can scan it. This image really does it no justice.

Also, with the holidays upon us, I will ONLY do drawings for this thread as I have time on my lunch break at work. All my time till Christmas otherwise will be dedicated to gifts and commissions. I apologize ahead of time if I don't post any more drawings for a while.


----------



## SFMoneyMarket

Wow that is so beautiful and dead-on! Thank you so so much. How much are your drawings if I wanted to buy one?


----------



## Equusketch

SFMoneyMarket said:


> Wow that is so beautiful and dead-on! Thank you so so much. How much are your drawings if I wanted to buy one?


 
I am asking $35 for the drawings I do in this thread...Normally I charge $50 and up for commissions depending on the size and medium, so quite a bargain. If anyone would like the original drawing from this thread, please PM me for details on shipping and payment methods.

Here is the scanned drawing.


----------



## toadflax

WoW, flawless and beautiful!!!!


----------



## Equusketch

toadflax said:


> WoW, flawless and beautiful!!!!


 
I have you to thank for that. These recent drawings were all done with just a mechanical pencil.


----------



## toadflax

Thanks, Liz, but knowing how to put the tool to good use is all you, it's wonderful to see.


----------



## SFMoneyMarket

I'm definatley talking to my parents about a special christmas present =] I can't believe how beautiful that is...


----------



## Equusketch

Just bumping this thread before I lose track of it completely...Jadeewood, I did start your sketch at work the other day. I may or may not have it ready by the end of this week...just depends on how much time I have on my lunch breaks. Stay tuned!


----------



## jadeewood

Great thank you.

im so excitted when i sore you posted i was liek waheyy, lol.
Thank you and take your time. no rush


----------



## Angelhorsegirl

Please do mine, I posted it earlier in the thread.


----------



## Equusketch

Ok, so I am uber restless tonight and felt like sketching. Jadeewood, sorry, but I haven't quite finished your drawing and I left it at work over the weekend. 

Anyway, I decided to draw the next horse on the list for Annalover. I went back to my old style of sketching with less fine detail, but lots of blending with a Q-tip. I decided to add the horse's neck in the picture instead of drawing the itty bitty out of proportion body. I originally sketched the body and then erased it because I hated how it looked. I wanted to be more carefree with this drawing. I pretty much scribbled this out in 30 min. and then blended away with a Q-tip, something I haven't done recently. 

Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## AnnaLover

Thanks sooooo much!! I LOVE it!


----------



## toadflax

Liz Norris said:


> I pretty much scribbled this out in 30 min...


For Christmas I want you to post some lovely drawing and say that you sweated over it for two weeks, okay? 
I won't believe you, but still.


----------



## Equusketch

toadflax said:


> For Christmas I want you to post some lovely drawing and say that you sweated over it for two weeks, okay?
> I won't believe you, but still.


I do go much quicker when a Q-tip is involved. The mechanical pencil drawings on the other hand take me much longer to finish. It's all a matter of what materials I use. I just used my 8B pencil and never sharpened it and was able to make less refined strokes because the Q-tip blended any imperfections. Even in this drawing, there are little imperfections I wouldn't tolerate with a commission. I would touch up a lot of things with a sharpened pencil.


----------



## Angelhorsegirl

Pleaseee do Cody!!!!!!!


----------



## SmoothTrails

Wow you have amazing work!! It's fun to just look through here at everything you have posted for other people.


----------



## Kayty

Beautifull beautifull beautifull Liz!!! You get better all the time, I think you should go back to the start of this thread and have a looking through the 'timline' of your drawings, you'll be amazed with how much you have improved! 

And your manes! Ah I can't do them I am TERRIBLE with long hair, definately jealous! I'll have to scuttle back to the study to practice haha!


----------



## Trinity

I would love one of my new horse Jack when you get the chance


----------



## Pro

Wow, you are really good. If you have time would you please do one of Pro? You could pick the picture.


----------



## Equusketch

Jadeewood, here is your sketch. I finished it today on my lunch break and "actually" remembered to bring it home woth me...lol. 

Enjoy!


----------



## jadeewood

omg, thanks its amazing.


----------



## Equusketch

Ok, I am not gonna lie....I am 4 glasses of wine into this drawing. Uber cute dog btw, but here is what I come up with when I am (shall we say) inebriated...

Domino13011...this one's for you...


----------



## Equusketch

Oh yeah, I am now offering $25 for the originals in here. My beloved cat Buffy, who we have had for 17 years has inoperable cancer. Although I do not live with my parents anymore, buffy is still very much my cat and I am trying to help my parents out with vet bills as much as I can. I won't include shipping charges, but will probably just send them standard mail in bubble wrap envelopes. Anyone interested in purchasing the original, please PM me. 100% of proceeds go towards Buffy's vet bills.

Here's a pic of me and Buffy when she came home from the hospital.


----------



## Kayty

Aw Liz I'm really sorry to hear about your Buffy


----------



## Equusketch

Thanks Kayty...she is actually doing remarkably well considering she just had surgery and the vet didn't even remove the tumor. We have her on medication to shrink the tumor and all the while, she suddenly has an appetite and is chasing the other cats. Hence, why we are doing everything we can to keep her as long as she shows a zest for life!!!! She is going to be my little Christmas miracle this year!!!


----------



## Kayty

Fantastic to hear that she's going so well, good luck to you and your family  Pets are so hard, you fall in love with them, and then you're pretty much guaranteed to out live them


----------



## toadflax

Oh, I missed this with all the Christmas to-do. Poor Buffy, but she looks adorable and I'm so glad she's doing well.


----------



## Equusketch

equus 717. I sketched your cute little foal on my lunch break. Sorry for the bad quality of the image. It was taken on my cell phone. 

enjoy!


----------



## SouthCreekPaints

You are very talented...and very kind to draw these for the forum users.


----------



## AnnaLover

Wow you did great on him!


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth

Wow Liz, you are extremely gifted! It is so nice of you to share your gift with everyone here, I love to look at your drawings and hopefully I can learn from them too!


----------



## Kayty

Absolutely adore how you did the foal Liz. You really are getting better and better each drawing well done!


----------



## HeroMyOttb

sorry I couldn't resist but asking if you have time to do my horse  but if you have no time its all good


----------



## lilkitty90

i'd like one of my Mustang Baby if and when you get the chance. no rush though = ) 

you can pic which ever is easier or if you want a challenge whever is harder i trust your judgement that you will make it look beautiful because you are a FANTASTIC artist!

the one with the two horses if you decide to do it you can do both of them = )


----------



## eventerdrew

okay, you are probably neck deep in requests but you are exceptionally talented and... well.. here's Demi if you have the need to draw  Let me know if you would prefer a better pic or something.

I'm going to try to convince the 'rents to buy it from you :wink:

Thank you in advance if you decide to draw it!


----------



## Equusketch

Wow, I am getting more requests!!! cool. 

Anyway, I am going to put this thread on hold once again through the month of January because I am offering an art special to raise money for Buffy. 

Anyone who has posted in here that would like to "commit" to buying the portrait will have priority. Please PM me for details. 

I am charging $25 for 8 x 11 graphite drawings through January in order to make some quick buisiness.


----------



## Domino13011

OH my gosh! thats so cute! thank you!


----------

